# How often do you check your facebook account?



## Nakita (Oct 30, 2010)

*Some friends think I should check my Facebook every day. Whatever happened to chatting over coffee, or even phone calls? What do people consider reasonable?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Nakita said:


> *Some friends think I should check my Facebook every day. Whatever happened to chatting over coffee, or even phone calls? What do people consider reasonable?


don't have a facebook account nor any other "social network" accounts. If my mobile is on...it's a rare event.If I want to be reached....then the landline is there..if I'm away from that..leave a message.

resonable for me , is time and peace, where I don't have intrusions, when I don't want to be disturbed, I turn off the mobile, ignore incomming messages and find something I want to do. When I want the company of others, I go to the places I know that they'll be there and if they are not ..... wait and if they don't come along.. well there is always someone interesting to meet.

I left HK a couple of years ago and now live in Spain, where at this time of year, the olive picking season is starting. This is a time when I take my olives to the mill get chatting to other growers and have a beer or six in pleasant company.

Far removed from my days in HK,where a mobile,bleeping that a message had been received and needed urgent attention. Now the mobile "lives" in the car and only gets into the house when it needs charged.

Yes. I use internet a lot,but even that is spiraling down.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I play scrabble online on FB - so several times a day


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Many people i know go on FB daily and also go out to meet people in person. I am living away from all my family members so i check FB every other day to receive messeges and sometimes even home videos. locally i have friends send me a messege on FB about playing tennis or basketball. JW


----------

